# 200sx front bumper



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

which one is your favorite nissan 200sx/sentra front bumper??

I just found this one and I think it looks good, does anybody know what kind it is?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

is it me or does it look like a photoshop ?


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

any stock bumper is my favorite. (especially the '98-'99)


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

maybe your right, I never really looked at it closely..hmm I guess it is photoshopped.. it would have been nice if it wasnt


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

as far as stock bumpers go, i think the 95 front is the best.

i cant see how anyone thinks the 98 200sx bumper looks good. it ruins the whole car IMHO...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cdx8 said:


>



by the way, i think that car is ricey as hell...


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

by the way, your an ass... I liked the front bumper not the car. just cuz your all go doesnt give you the right to put down the ppl that goes for show. :dumbass:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cdx8 said:


> by the way, your an ass... I liked the front bumper not the car. just cuz your all go doesnt give you the right to put down the ppl that goes for show. :dumbass:



are you talking to me? im not all go at all...see-


















thank god the vinyl is off...




















i go to every show i can. if anyone doesnt give a shit about racing, i guess it would be me.


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

my bad, hey i know you, you gave me an advice on how to win a car show in cardomain. sorry bro, Just dont like ppl that are all go and disses the ppl thats all show. Im cool with both, I just like to separate them.


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

oh and if your looking for a lucino front clip, talk to liuspeed, he sells them straight from Japan


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cdx8 said:


> my bad, hey i know you, you gave me an advice on how to win a car show in cardomain. sorry bro, Just dont like ppl that are all go and disses the ppl thats all show. Im cool with both, I just like to separate them.



yea, i hate those people too. its all good. that bumper is photoshopped, and the car just doesnt look good at all. i knew you didnt care about the car, but i was just sayin...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea, i hate those people too. its all good. that bumper is photoshopped, and the car just doesnt look good at all. i knew you didnt care about the car, but i was just sayin...


That was funny tommy..... :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> That was funny tommy..... :thumbup:



what do you mean? are you being sarcastic? cause i do hate the people that are only concerned with going fast.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

No moron im talking about the fact that Guy called you all Go......you take stuff serious boy..DEEP Breath lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> No moron im talking about the fact that Guy called you all Go......you take stuff serious boy..DEEP Breath lol


bitch, im all go, all show, all sound, all fuckin everything haha JK


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

your all bitch...lol...I like that kids grill though its unique...the paint is reallly odd


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> your all bitch...lol...I like that kids grill though its unique...the paint is reallly odd



its not a very good fade job.


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

isnt that the lucino grille? or maybe a stock that just got modified.. cant really see what it says on the corner


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the yellow car's grille is the lucino grille like the one im selling on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6755&item=2475312197


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

and once again another shameless plug by liuspeed dammit bro why dont you sell shitty stuff so I can bust your balls I have seen some of your stuff and I love it so do me a favor sell something shitty so that I don't feel bad about saying liuspeed only wants to sell his stuff forget everyone else lol j/k bro


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> and once again another shameless plug by liuspeed dammit bro why dont you sell shitty stuff so I can bust your balls I have seen some of your stuff and I love it so do me a favor sell something shitty so that I don't feel bad about saying liuspeed only wants to sell his stuff forget everyone else lol j/k bro


lol i only try to sell quality gear.. unlike other ebayers i like the best for my customers... :thumbup: and who told you not to save up and start buyin my gear huh bro ? lol ! jk :thumbup:


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

Yea its photochopped... That bumper came out for a period of 3 months then it sorta died.. It was called the street fighter 3 bumper.


----------



## sprospect16 (Mar 27, 2004)

I like the R33 and Drift bumper(which I have the whole kit on).

For stock I like the 95 bumper with a carbon fiber lip.


----------

